# Looking for band members in/around Lloyd



## FColbert (Oct 27, 2006)

Hey guys, looking for band members around Lloydminister region. I play various stringed instruments (mostly guitar) and try to sing and my buddy plays bass (and tries to sing). Looking for people to add. Guitar players, singers, drummers, harp players, whatever.
I have Candy....

We are both 17 and turning 18 soon, looking for people at least 17 for ease of finding gigs (bars and whatnot). Must be nearly as cool as The Fonz.
:food-smiley-004:


----------

